# Chick-fil-a I wish we had that here



## PresbyDane (Apr 14, 2009)

[video=youtube;NsJHqstPuNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsJHqstPuNo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsJHqstPuNo[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

hmmm wish I could see it


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 14, 2009)

Ups just realised that this might offend sabbatarians, if so a Mod or Admin has my blessing to erase it, if they deem it the right cause of action


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 14, 2009)

We love Chik-fil-A, so we could relate to that song!!!!


----------



## DonP (Apr 14, 2009)

How did you find that? Doing research on Restaurants that keep the sabbath? 

They must only have them in the south. 

I haven't seen one. An hey nothing closes here because of the Lord's Day. Its almost as Godless in Washington as your country.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

ok saw it .........


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 14, 2009)

we love chick-fil-a at our office. we had a big laugh over this.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 14, 2009)

Rats. I shoulda wrote that...


Theognome


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 14, 2009)

> Rats. I shoulda wrote that...



I thought you did and that Tim Hawkins was just singing because you don't sing well.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 14, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> > Rats. I shoulda wrote that...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you did and that Tim Hawkins was just singing because you don't sing well.



Piffle. I can out-pipe him any day!

Theognome


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 14, 2009)

> Piffle. I can out-pipe him any day!



I was only trying to help.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Theognome (Apr 14, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> > Piffle. I can out-pipe him any day!
> 
> 
> 
> I was only trying to help.



Then explain which of you is Hoops and which of you is Yoyo in your avatar!

Theognome


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 14, 2009)

> Then explain which of you is Hoops and which of you is Yoyo in your avatar!



Good question! It depends on the day. I am pretty silly, so I think I am both and my friend Andrea is the little blue bear that always sings.


----------



## CDM (Apr 14, 2009)

Chic-fil-a is Mormon owned. They, strangely, observe the Lord's Day. That's why it is closed on Sundays. 

edit: The entire chain is not owned by Mormons. The few Chic-fil-a franchises I've been to in the Carolina's have been owned by Mormons. In their kid's meals packs they had Mormon literature and such. I was led to believe that it was Mormon owned by the management. Apparently, he was speaking for that individual store.

Sorry for the confusion. 

Wow, some of you loooovve chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 14, 2009)

> Chic-fil-a is Mormon owned. They, strangely, observe the Lord's Day. That's why it is closed on Sundays.



No, actually the owner is Southern Baptist. At least that is what we were told when we went for a field trip about a year ago. Has it been sold since then?

From what we know, they are an excellent company to work for and we always go there over all other fast food when possible.


----------



## Herald (Apr 14, 2009)

S. Truett Cathy is the President and CEO of Chick-fil-A. He is a Southern Baptist, not a Mormon. Let's get that misconception straightened out quick.


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2009)

CDM said:


> Chic-fil-a is Mormon owned. They, strangely, observe the Lord's Day. That's why it is closed on Sundays.



NOT TRUE!!!!

Truett Cathey is a Baptist (Southern Baptist, to be precise).

-----Added 4/14/2009 at 08:45:16 EST-----



Re4mdant said:


> Ups just realised that this might offend sabbatarians, if so a Mod or Admin has my blessing to erase it, if they deem it the right cause of action



It shouldn't. The owner puts his wallet on the line to honor the Lord's day.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 14, 2009)

Herald said:


> S. Truett Cathy is the President and CEO of Chick-fil-A. He is a Southern Baptist, not a Mormon. Let's get that misconception straightened out quick.



It's unfortunate that so many people in the public square who taken their religion seriously _are_ Mormon, which (in my opinion) leads to these kinds of misconceptions.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 14, 2009)

We LOVE Chick-Fil-A!!!!
They are awesome, have great promotions, FANTASTIC customer service, and yummy food. 
PLUS, a great kids area!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 14, 2009)

Move to Arizona, brother! They even have a presence at the Arizona State University Student Center! My son lived off them for five years.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 14, 2009)

My wife and I love Chik-fil-A! In a city with literally every type of food of every ethnicity available any time of day or night, we still really miss Chik-fil-A. What I would give for a #1 Combo with a large sweet tea and perhaps a chocolate milkshake for dessert...mmmmm....


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 14, 2009)

Herald said:


> S. Truett Cathy is the President and CEO of Chick-fil-A. He is a Southern Baptist, not a Mormon. Let's get that misconception straightened out quick.



I know it's true because only a Southern Baptist can cook like that!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 14, 2009)

The missus and love to stop at Chick-fil-A while on the road and have their delicious b'fast burritos. They stop serving them at 10:30, though, so sometimes it's hard to work them in. We were excited when we came up to L'ville to "interview" for the pastorate here and realized that we passed into Central Time when we crossed into Tennessee. Even though it was 11:15 or so Georgia/L'ville time, it was 10:15 in Murfreesboro!!!. Our "lunch" was delicious b'fast burritos from Chick-fil-A!!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 14, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > S. Truett Cathy is the President and CEO of Chick-fil-A. He is a Southern Baptist, not a Mormon. Let's get that misconception straightened out quick.
> ...



The parents of a good friend of mine are 'owners' of the first outside Chick-fil-A in Mobile. The one on Dauphin Street. There is no way in the world they would work for Mormons. The Cathys are good folks. Really good folks.

BTW, a franchise owner doesn't own the building with Chick-fil-A. That is why I put owner in quotation marks. That way the company can keep its quality high. Smart.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 14, 2009)

Herald said:


> S. Truett Cathy is the President and CEO of Chick-fil-A. He is a Southern Baptist, not a Mormon. Let's get that misconception straightened out quick.



Actually my sister-in-law once told me Truett Cathy was Roman Catholic and had donated the money to start Ave Maria University. Uh, no, that would be former Domino's Pizza owner and founder Tom Monaghan who initiated the founding of Ave Maria University with a donation of $250 million.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 14, 2009)

I have never even seen a Chick-Fil-A  Reason #273 to hate California.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey. They have Chick-Fil-A's in Cali now...

But, what I think the rest of the world is missing out on is In-N-Out...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 14, 2009)

Chik-Fil-A and Hobby Lobby are both closed on Sundays. Hobby Lobby even posts a sign that explains the closure is to give time for worship and families. So all my money for yarn, needles, etc. for knitting goes to Hobby Lobby. 

When they do what's right, we need to support them.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh the joys of living in South Carolina. We have lots of Chick-fil-A's here. I love their waffle fries! The restaurant's are always clean, good iced tea, good chicken, and my girls loved the play ground when they were younger because it was so clean and didn't smell like the McD's did.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 14, 2009)

The restaurants have nice personal touches too. In some, you will find small vases with flowers on the tables.

And they have wi-fi!


----------



## nicnap (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to manage a Chick-Fil-A. It is a great company to work for (even though each store is individually "owned" and operated). I can gladly say that after 3 almost 4 years as a manager (and eating the food EVERY day), it is still my favorite quick service restaurant, and I would still eat it EVERY day...it just costs more now. (How many people do you know who have worked fast food who have vowed to never eat again where they worked? I would gladly do it at CFA, and don't know any who have worked there who would say otherwise...that's saying something.)

They do independent quality checks on all their food. They stress customer service...they call it "Second Mile Service" (bet you can guess where they get the reference). Truett still has an active role, though his oldest son Dan is basically running CFA. The Cathys have started the Windshape foundation, and have adopted many children and fostered many as well. I would say if you have one near you, give them as much business as you can afford; it is a great company.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

It (along with cheese-steaks & leftovers) kept me going on night shift at Lockheed-Martin. We were across the parking lot from the King of Prussia mall food court and it was the only place worth buying from.


----------



## Berean (Apr 14, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Ups just realised that this might offend sabbatarians, if so a Mod or Admin has my blessing to erase it, if they deem it the right cause of action



Could I have your blessing, Martin? 

All you have in Denmark is lutefisk and sardines. And Frikadeller meat balls (the Danish national dish) with cabbage in white sauce


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't eat at Chick-fil-A... even though they "keep the Sabbath." Why? 
Because business is business and I think they are way overpriced given the amount and quality of what you get.


----------



## kalawine (Apr 14, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I don't eat at Chick-fil-A... even though they "keep the Sabbath." Why?
> Because business is business and I think they are way overpriced given the amount and quality of what you get.



I would think that this would be a matter of opinion. 

Amount = I tend to agree agree with you 

Quality = As compared to what? McDonalds?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 14, 2009)

They did use to seem pricey, but now their prices seem pretty competitive. I think some others have gone up while theirs haven't increased as much.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 14, 2009)

kalawine said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat at Chick-fil-A... even though they "keep the Sabbath." Why?
> ...



No kidding. That's why I said, "...I think..."


----------



## nicnap (Apr 14, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I don't eat at Chick-fil-A... even though they "keep the Sabbath." Why?
> Because business is business and I think they are way overpriced given the amount and quality of what you get.




The cost is why I don't eat there as much now. Arby's is another "expensive" fast food place to eat.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

Can we get a list going of Mormon businesses so we can stay away from such heathen places?


----------



## euaggelion (Apr 15, 2009)

I just ate at Chick-fil-a yesterday!! It is the BEST fast food around. And they are the only fast food place I've been too that gets your order right the first time. I think I'll eat there tomorrow YUMM, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 15, 2009)

When we went on our field trip we were amazed at how family oriented they are. They only work school kids one night a week and only until 7, and only one night on the weekend. The weekend being Friday and Saturday. They also give scholarships to any kid who works for two years to any school they choose. We are encouraging our daughter to try to get a job there. They take care of their employees from what we have seen.

I would much rather give my money to them even if it cost a little more to go there. We get coupons in the mail a lot around here and it actually makes it more affordable. I think you get far better service at their restaraunts than any other fast food place I have ever seen. They are quick, friendly and helpful.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 15, 2009)

Here in Lubbock Texas we have the most awesome Chick Fil A in all the land.
The manager is a great guy named Brandon Mulkey.

His entire family is a blessing to this town.

OHHHH did I mention he goes to Providence PCA?


----------



## coramdeo (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice to know about the Baptist connection. All of them around here are owned by Church of Christ members and I thought they all were.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2009)

Reasons to pay _a little_ more to eat at Chick-fil-A:

1. Christian owned, Christian friendly.

2. CLEAN!!

3. Food does not make you sick.

4. Kids meals have no satanic marketing ploys--they give books, cd's and educational offerings!!

5. Great tea!

6. They invented a chicken sandwich that actually tastes good. Imagine that!

7. Of all fast food restaurants, they have the lowest calorie offerings for those who care about such things.

8. They cook in peanut oil, not re-used engine grease trans fats like the others.

Chick-fil-A all the way!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 15, 2009)

MODERATOR WARNING:

You guys are making me hungry, and I just had breakfast. This has to stop.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> MODERATOR WARNING:
> 
> You guys are making me hungry, and I just had breakfast. This has to stop.



It's almost lunchtime here. Leftover chicken enchiladas!


----------



## Houchens (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## he beholds (Apr 15, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I don't eat at Chick-fil-A... even though they "keep the Sabbath." Why?
> Because business is business and I think they are way overpriced given the amount and quality of what you get.



I am going to have to disagree! There are many ways to eat affordably @ CFA, and we are always full when we leave. They have kids eat free nights, they often have people fundraising there, where you spin a wheel for $0.50 and get a coupon--once the person manning the wheel asked what kind of coupon we were hoping to get--we said free chicken, so they said, "How many coupons do you want?" We gave $10 and got 20 coupons! We have been living off of those for a long time! For our small family, we can go, buy one combo meal, use the coupon and get another sandwich. Then if we go on a promo night, like kid's night, we buy another combo meal and get a free kid's meal. That is plenty of food for the four of us and costs about $11.

We also bought the calendar, which has something free every month. 

I'm actually meeting a friend there today!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 15, 2009)

The Chick-fil-A that is owned by my friend's parents give our homeshool group coupons for the children and family members free meal coupons for good grades. They also do that for many others as well.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 15, 2009)

he beholds said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat at Chick-fil-A... even though they "keep the Sabbath." Why?
> ...



Have fun.

When we want a restaurant, we go to a real restaurant. When we want fast food, we want palatable food on the cheap. I think Chick-fil-A is only slightly better than other fast food places, and in my opinion the "slight betterness" isn't worth the additional cost. But to each their own. 

We hardly ever eat fast food unless we're on a road trip. We don't get dressed up and say, "Guess what kids! We're going to go have Fast Food for supper! Yay!"


----------



## BJClark (Apr 15, 2009)

My kids eat there when they go to the mall, and Ben I agree it is a bit expensive for fast food..so as a family we don't go there very often either.

Though I prefer them over McDonalds, McDonalds has burgers for $0.59/0.69 cent on Wednesday..and one of the other local fast food places has buy two burgers for $2.00 every day or $0.69 cent burgers; cheese burgers and shakes one day a week...or I can go out and pick up 3 pizza's for $15 which is still cheaper for our family...however, it's even cheaper to cook and eat at home..than it is to go out to eat..

One of our local pizza places is also closed on Sunday's and they give discounts for church groups and schools when they order food from them.


----------

